# question for all you groomers out there about white poodle faces



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

On a pet poodle I've always heard 10 or 15 Bc they are prone to clipper burn


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I usually use a #10


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

On pets a #10, it's the least likely to burn then. I do reverse it though. I have one white spoo who I use a 15 on him, that's what his breeder used. Even he burns a little bit occasionally.

As a side note, Skin Works does wonders for clipper burn. If they get even a little pink, I slap some on and it either goes away or at the least doesn't get worse. Also soothes the skin so that the dog doesn't tear at the irritated spot. A few dogs get some immediately after shaving to prevent issues. Mainly the ones that don't come in often, as they tend to burn the most.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

mom24doggies said:


> On pets a #10, it's the least likely to burn then. I do reverse it though. I have one white spoo who I use a 15 on him, that's what his breeder used. Even he burns a little bit occasionally.
> 
> As a side note, Skin Works does wonders for clipper burn. If they get even a little pink, I slap some on and it either goes away or at the least doesn't get worse. Also soothes the skin so that the dog doesn't tear at the irritated spot. A few dogs get some immediately after shaving to prevent issues. Mainly the ones that don't come in often, as they tend to burn the most.


I just got some skin works a couple of weeks ago and used it today on a white mini who gets bad clipper burn no matter what you do. It worked so well! I was impressed. 

I always do a 10 reverse, too, unless it was like the dog I had today. I didn't reverse it and he still burned.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks for the responses. my boss swore up and down this afternoon that you should NEVER do a #10 on a white poodle you should always do it longer then that!

this customer we have has this poodle mix that is white and she wants the face shaved which i do a #10 not in reverse even and she says it keeps scratching its face after the groom and makes its self bleed. so i told the customer she should really consider not shaving the face could do a #5 so its short but not shaved or something. maybe ill try skin works then but is that going to help with the scratching as well?


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah, the skin works should soothe its skin to where it won't scratch. But seriously, if it always does that, maybe it doesn't need its face shaved. That would solve the problem. Lol. People kill me.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Dawnsohma said:


> thanks for the responses. my boss swore up and down this afternoon that you should NEVER do a #10 on a white poodle you should always do it longer then that!
> 
> this customer we have has this poodle mix that is white and she wants the face shaved which i do a #10 not in reverse even and she says it keeps scratching its face after the groom and makes its self bleed. so i told the customer she should really consider not shaving the face could do a #5 so its short but not shaved or something. maybe ill try skin works then but is that going to help with the scratching as well?


Longer? That's ridiculous! A 10 should be fine. That said, I'm no pro groomer, HA! But I do have a white poodle and I can carefully use a 30, even a 40 though he _will_ have some redness for a day or so. I generally use a 15, with no redness, and then do touchups with a 30.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

kcp1227 said:


> Yeah, the skin works should soothe its skin to where it won't scratch. But seriously, if it always does that, maybe it doesn't need its face shaved. That would solve the problem. Lol. People kill me.



yeah...thats what ive been telling her for years now. she brought it in to show us what it did to its self. which started all this crap. my boss also thinks you shouldn't cut the hair off the tip of the dogs penis because it directs the pee i know know where she comes up with this stuff some times.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Dawnsohma said:


> yeah...thats what ive been telling her for years now. she brought it in to show us what it did to its self. which started all this crap. my boss also thinks you shouldn't cut the hair off the tip of the dogs penis because it directs the pee i know know where she comes up with this stuff some times.


Well..that actually is a common trick that is used to direct pee down to the ground rather than on the legs.  With my boy, it helps, but not enough. So I shave the whole penis and then just put pee pants on him before he goes outside to potty.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Well..that actually is a common trick that is used to direct pee down to the ground rather than on the legs.



yeah but on unfixed sticky dogs....she does it on every dog every time. lol it was the first time i had ever heard of it and i asked some of my friends they never heard of anyone doing it either but i also did learn to groom mostly at petco sooooo yeah know its not the most forward thinking place.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah, one of my grooming instructors used to leave hair on the tip of her Spoos penis because of that. Otherwise he peed on his legs really bad. 

It's not your fault if she wants the dogs face shaved. What the heck does she want you to do? Pull out your wand and command him not to scratch his face?


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

So, your boss is a groomer and NEVER uses a 10 on a white poodles face?


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

I use a 15 on my whites and a 10 on light colored client dogs. I too use skin works after shaving their faces and necks (Cockers and poodles).


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

kcp1227 said:


> So, your boss is a groomer and NEVER uses a 10 on a white poodles face?


she has been grooming about 15 years and ive been grooming about 10. i know she has thats why im really confused today some times she just pulls stuff out of thin air so i like to question people i know who are groomers or know enough about it. i offered to bring her my poodle clipping and grooming book by shirlee kalstone to show her were it talks about poodle faces. i read it cover to cover when i decided to get a poodle myself. which i do Esthers face in a #30 but she isnt white.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

i guess i need to get skin works ive never had anyone every complain of scratching like this. i normally do all customers poodles with a #10 unless requested for shorter then that.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I own a white poodle and I do a 30 reverse on her face and feet. Can't do a 40 though because that clipper burns her. BUT, I only so that because we are going to be showing her. I always use a 10 reverse on clients and never anything shorter. Are you making sure you are keeping your blades flat when shaving? when I shave a face I use 4 10 blades because I don't allow them to heat up at all. I just constantly rotate the blades out. For the very few dogs that get clipper irritated I will use a 9 or a 7 blade. A lot of times though, it simply is by the way you are holding your blades against the skin while you are shaving it. If I angle my blade slightly while doing a 30 on my girls face it will irritate, so I have to take it really slow and keep my blade as flat as possible


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Did she say that in front of the client?


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Dawnsohma said:


> she has been grooming about 15 years and ive been grooming about 10. i know she has thats why im really confused today some times she just pulls stuff out of thin air so i like to question people i know who are groomers or know enough about it. i offered to bring her my poodle clipping and grooming book by shirlee kalstone to show her were it talks about poodle faces. i read it cover to cover when i decided to get a poodle myself. which i do Esthers face in a #30 but she isnt white.


Haha. That explains it!! My boss says some off the wall stuff that makes me just shake my head. She has been grooming for over 30 years and I've been grooming for over 11 now. I always say groomers tend to start to loose their mind when they stay in this industry for 10+ years and I always promised myself I would be out before it was too late. I reached and passed that milestone and I feel myself fading fast.. Lol

I have met way too many crazy off the wall groomers and that only backs up my theory.. Lol




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

hunny518 i normally use the wahl arco clippers to do the face maybe it is the way im holding them making it to close for this dog. 

Kcp1227 no no we are as professional as possible when we dont agree on something so this talk happened after the customer left.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

You are so right hunny!!! I believe it does make you crazy. I've only been grooming 8 years, but the woman I bought my business from had it for 30 years and she did some questionable things hehehe.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dawnsohma said:


> Kcp1227 no no we are as professional as possible when we dont agree on something so this talk happened after the customer left.


Good. I was concerned she was trying to make you look bad.


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

kcp1227 said:


> Good. I was concerned she was trying to make you look bad.


we have worked together for a very long time so we are like those old married couples arguing about everything type thing. lol she is a very good boss and a great groomer but some times the things that come out of her mouth really confuse me!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

If you shave the face with a 7 and do the details around the lips, eyes, nose, and ears with a 10 the owner probably won't even notice the difference. : ) And, of course, I'm hoping that would be a comfortable length for the pup! I usually do white faces with a 10, and some regulars get a 15, and I clip in reverse. My own white Toy has held a 40 just fine, but that was back when I was shaving her face nearly every other day. Now I use a 10 to be safe since I only shave her once a week or so. The skin seems to become more comfortable with shaving when it's frequent. So, you could also suggest to the owner to come in weekly! : D


----------



## Sawyersmomma (May 28, 2012)

I didn't read all of the comments, but does her dog have allergies? my spoo does, and it's not uncommon for him to just scratch like normal and the day his face has been shaved it bleeds. The hair that had grown is kind of a barrier from his nails when he scratches. After the first day or two though it's fine and his skin can handle it like normal


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

Sawyersmomma said:


> I didn't read all of the comments, but does her dog have allergies? my spoo does, and it's not uncommon for him to just scratch like normal and the day his face has been shaved it bleeds. The hair that had grown is kind of a barrier from his nails when he scratches. After the first day or two though it's fine and his skin can handle it like normal


i dont know the owners have never said anything about allergies. he only seems to itch his face ive never seen anything wrong on any other part of his body.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yea, plus I generally will use my wahl bravura for faces, and I noticed that you have to be even more careful with those blades (same blades as the arco) the ends seem to be sharper and I find myself nicking foot pads WAAAAY easier then with my regular 30 blade. And the 10 setting seems to cut slightly shorter then my regular 10. I would try using your regular clippers or a longer setting with the arco clippers 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

I always do client dogs with a #10 rev unless they want a shaggy face, we don't have any whites but Finn who's a very faded cream (could be classed as white) gets a #15 rev as he rashes up with anything shorter & Lula who's a bit darker and has caramel ears gets a #40 rev with no problems.

I leave the 'pee tuft' on and have noticed it does seem to offer some help with staining on most dogs.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

When I first got Stella she was like that, but I found if I just put some baby powder on her after the clip it seemed to fix the problem. Also, I think not clipping the dog often enough can cause the itchy skin. They need to get used to the clippers. My dog did have allergies and with her first owner required shots every few months. I simply changed her food to Wellness Grain Free Fish and problem solved. I have had her almost 6 months and she is itch free now. Her first owner can't believe it. 

I always use #10 blade. 

I used to have the same problem with a male Maltese that I had, nothing worked to direct the pee. Just one more reason why I will only have females !


----------



## CjTitus (Jan 25, 2013)

Is Skin Works made by Coat Handler that comes in a jar? If it is, it is what we use to use for hot spots for delicate areas as listerine/sea breeze would sting back in my dog showing days. Or is this another product? Please let me know and I will get some for my Tigger who is a cream with black points.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

CjTitus said:


> Is Skin Works made by Coat Handler that comes in a jar? If it is, it is what we use to use for hot spots for delicate areas as listerine/sea breeze would sting back in my dog showing days. Or is this another product? Please let me know and I will get some for my Tigger who is a cream with black points.


Yes it is. I also use is if a dog is itching a freshly groomed area, it seems to give them relief.


----------



## CjTitus (Jan 25, 2013)

Oodlejpoodle's mom said:


> Yes it is. I also use is if a dog is itching a freshly groomed area, it seems to give them relief.


On order now! Thanks, I had completely forgotten about this product.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

#10 reverse, then I touch up with a #40 around the lips, nose, and muzzle.


----------

